# Dirt farming



## Joken (Jul 9, 2016)

These girls have been outdoors 44 days. The first plant is a different strain than the rest and not nearly as large. It's very bushy and I have pruned it a lot already. It is also very stinky. Painless/Burmese Kush, The others are a GSC cross 

View attachment july 9.JPG


View attachment july 9-1.JPG


View attachment may24.JPG


----------



## zem (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey there Joken  What a nice grow you got there! it looks really neat, i will definitely be watching this, interested to know more about it like what type of feeding do you use? is that organic? it also looks like you are ready to cover them in a greenhouse for another harvest, how many harvests can you pick per year? I love greenhouses, got me one for veggies on my rooftop


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 10, 2016)

LOVE this, i have been trying to get a small version of that for a couple of years. So nice... I will be watching... green mojo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2016)

Pulling up a chair. Nice


----------



## Joken (Jul 10, 2016)

This grow is completely organic and my second grow. This is my former veggie garden plot and has had lots of compost over the years. We have lots of compost from grass, leaves, and a little cow manure. Last year I fed only Alaska fish fertilizer, and some sort of bloom fertilizer. Costco had a lot of certified organic 4-1-1 this spring and we bought a bunch of it. I am feeding compost tea with this 4-1-1 added to the mix. I'm not very scientific about my feeding, sorry. Last year we had 4 plants and got a little over 8 pounds. I don't know how good that is, but lots of trimming.  I'll post more pictures along the way.  Ken in Oregon


----------



## mrcane (Jul 10, 2016)

Yahooo...Nice Joken, love it....the fence that you are using for cages....how's it work for you?  I need to do something soon with mine...what kind of fence is it?
Really like the idea....


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2016)

Sounds like you had a nice harvest last yr. Dang Bro,,,getter done. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Joken (Jul 10, 2016)

mrcane said:


> Yahooo...Nice Joken, love it....the fence that you are using for cages....how's it work for you? I need to do something soon with mine...what kind of fence is it?
> Really like the idea....


 
It's standard field fencing. We have lots of bamboo and I use it too. I may be over thinking it though. The large mesh netting draped over a plant looks a lot easier and less $$. Here is last years 

View attachment pot1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2016)

Very nice Little Brother.  They looked very healthy too.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2016)

Beautiful. We use plastic netting attached to the top of our cage. Your area looks so neat and clean. Again, beautiful.


----------



## RubyRed (Jul 10, 2016)

well done Ken.  I will pull up the bean bag nice and close for this one.

thanks fir sharing

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2016)

I have put fencing circles around my plants like you have to keep my dogs from plowing over the plants.  I was left with a lot of bamboo stakes by the previous owners.  I am seeing how I can utilize them.

Beautiful plants and I am jealous of your green house.  Great job!


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jul 11, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 14, 2016)

Very nice, and I'm VERY envious. Oh and you are right. The netting is great outdoor support.


----------



## Joken (Jul 20, 2016)

Here it this mornings picture. Today is the 11th day since my original post on this thread.  It's a beautiful morning and the first thing I do every day is go have a cup of coffee in the garden. I pruned them a lot about four days ago and it sure doesn't look like it now. There is some sort of magic associated with growing these plants that makes me OCD. Life is good my friends. 

View attachment July 20.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 20, 2016)

I so hear you on the something magical about these plants!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks like some kind of orchard down and to the right. Is it?
i am so jealous . Those plants look awesome.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 20, 2016)

Nope...doesn't get any better than that...curious. ....what do you achieve by using the fencing....and whats the skinny on the geenhouse...more than 1 seasonal grow...sheltar...how bout the specs on that greenhouse it looks like something a knucklehead like me might be able to put together....thanks for sharing. ...you got a the green MOJO man


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah orange, I am liking the greenhouse structure, too.

Joken, I have always said that while cannabis is not addictive, this growing thing can be.  I think we all get a little OCD when it comes tor plants.  Your plants are just beautiful!


----------



## Joken (Jul 21, 2016)

I use the fencing to support my plants when they get heavy with buds. Look at the previous picture of last years grow. The PVC green house if you will, will be used to keep the rain out of the buds this fall. We are in Oregon and it rains here  My neighbor has a lot of apple trees and that is the orchard you are seeing. The green house is just rebar driven into the ground and I slip the PVC over it. One stick of pipe.20' will make a hoop about 10 feet wide and 9' high. I used 1 1/4" for most of the hoops. Zip ties and lots of pipe and it's done.  I'll have to get the plastic on in a few weeks. Thanks for the kind comments. Ken


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2016)

I want to copy you. How would it stand up to 50 mph winds Ken? I am in eastern washington.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 21, 2016)

Joken said:


> I use the fencing to support my plants when they get heavy with buds. Look at the previous picture of last years grow. The PVC green house if you will, will be used to keep the rain out of the buds this fall. We are in Oregon and it rains here  My neighbor has a lot of apple trees and that is the orchard you are seeing. The green house is just rebar driven into the ground and I slip the PVC over it. One stick of pipe.20' will make a hoop about 10 feet wide and 9' high. I used 1 1/4" for most of the hoops. Zip ties and lots of pipe and it's done.  I'll have to get the plastic on in a few weeks. Thanks for the kind comments. Ken



that fencing seems to be the support of choice by many a experienced grower---personally i prefer using stakes so that i have access to the interior of the plant---rebar, pvc, and zip ties---good stuff right there---how will the plastic be affixed to the structure---strictly solely to keep dry???

thanks for the info


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2016)

Damnt Bro,,you got those killer plants AND APPLES next door. Im am even more jealous.


----------



## Joken (Jul 22, 2016)

orangesunshine said:


> that fencing seems to be the support of choice by many a experienced grower---personally i prefer using stakes so that i have access to the interior of the plant---rebar, pvc, and zip ties---good stuff right there---how will the plastic be affixed to the structure---strictly solely to keep dry???
> 
> thanks for the info


Point well taken. Reaching through the wire to prune etc is a *****, and can create blood loss if ya aren't careful. Armpit hair in the wire wraps is memorable.


----------



## Joken (Jul 22, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I want to copy you. How would it stand up to 50 mph winds Ken? I am in eastern washington.


 
I hope it never gets that windy here, although we have wind every evening. I bought a 100'x20' roll of 6 mill plastic at Home Depot. We hold it on with metal woodworking clamps from HD .99 cents each. If it's real windy we roll the plastic up so there isn't as much to catch the wind. The plants are not going anywhere because of the wire around them. When it rains, we lower the plastic, We have wind west to east almost every evening and the hoop houses are oriented east to west to take advantage of the wind, that's all. This is only our second grow so we have a lot to learn. My problem now is how to dry all this. I have a big pole barn with a little shop constructed inside and it worked last year for four plants, but now we have ten. We had a little mold last year and I'm paranoid about that, although I know why it happened. I think I'll build another room to dry in, but I need to do some homework first.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2016)

Have i got a deal for you... I bought this drying rack last year and it is AWESOME.. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X4T1AF8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

This with a fan or two running lightly in the area, you should have no mold, unless it is on your plants..but it won't increase in this drying rack.


----------



## Joken (Jul 23, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Have i got a deal for you... I bought this drying rack last year and it is AWESOME..
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X4T1AF8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> This with a fan or two running lightly in the area, you should have no mold, unless it is on your plants..but it won't increase in this drying rack.


 I need a lot more than that. I think I'll build a room and hang it all


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2016)

That was enough for me last year and I had a big harvest. TCbud uses them too..  If you hang don't do it nice and even, do it so there is a lot of room between the colas.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 23, 2016)

Joken said:


> I hope it never gets that windy here, although we have wind every evening. I bought a 100'x20' roll of 6 mill plastic at Home Depot. We hold it on with metal woodworking clamps from HD .99 cents each. If it's real windy we roll the plastic up so there isn't as much to catch the wind. The plants are not going anywhere because of the wire around them. When it rains, we lower the plastic, We have wind west to east almost every evening and the hoop houses are oriented east to west to take advantage of the wind, that's all. This is only our second grow so we have a lot to learn. My problem now is how to dry all this. I have a big pole barn with a little shop constructed inside and it worked last year for four plants, but now we have ten. We had a little mold last year and I'm paranoid about that, although I know why it happened. I think I'll build another room to dry in, but I need to do some homework first.



thanks for sharing---if you are getting moldy weed and you can get a fan inside the hoophouse blowing onto ur plants during the day---it will help keep the mold at bay---if you have a high RH---you might consider a dehumidifier at night and/or seal up the house at night---pre-trimming all fan leaves---cutting single branches and hanging on a multiple clothes lines would help get the most out of your drying area in the shortest drying time---if space is still an issue for drying---you might simply consider using the hoop house to dry in---happy trails


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 23, 2016)

@Joken
That one pic looked like Xmas trees. That could make a great Xmas cards. Thats stealth growing.


----------



## Joken (Jul 28, 2016)

July 28 

View attachment 7-28.JPG


View attachment 7-28a.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Man i would love to be able to grow outside like that. Very nice. :cry:


----------



## zem (Jul 29, 2016)

wow very nice!


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 30, 2016)

Joken said:


> Here it this mornings picture. Today is the 11th day since my original post on this thread.  It's a beautiful morning and the first thing I do every day is go have a cup of coffee in the garden. I pruned them a lot about four days ago and it sure doesn't look like it now. There is some sort of magic associated with growing these plants that makes me OCD. Life is good my friends.



Joken
I know growing the plant is a bonding friendship. These plants are almost a loved one. Love the therapy I get from the grow. Then  the good medicine I get. It all comes full circle. Hardy little M-FKRS. I just wish that when you get your "Green Card". You should be able to grow your own if you want. The grow is psychologically soothing to me.:joint4:


----------



## Joken (Jul 30, 2016)

Any suggestions for a organic bloom fertilizer? Should I start feeding a little? Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 30, 2016)

I use 0-7-0 Bat guano, but it takes a couple weeks to be available to the plant.. I also use when i have to use Earth Juice Bloom. Good organic line.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2016)

Joken said:


> Any suggestions for a organic bloom fertilizer? Should I start feeding a little? Thanks




bone meal


----------



## Joken (Jul 30, 2016)

orangesunshine said:


> bone meal


 
How much should I use. Top dress and just scratch it in or?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 30, 2016)

Joken said:


> How much should I use. Top dress and just scratch it in or?



i use a 500 ml water bottle a for a cup to work it in as a top dressing and just scratch it in---not shy to be using a full 500 ml scoop per plant---it will take time to break down so it's never really too soon to add---your plants health is evident that the myco colony is active---they will thank you for the feed at harvest


----------



## tcbud (Aug 1, 2016)

I use the Fox farm lineup my self. Don't think they are organic though. I use them and get great results. Very easy to mix too. Using open sesame right now. Will be switching to beastly bloom soon then onto cha ching for the last four weeks. Looks like you are at a similar elevation as I am.

Looking excellent there.


----------



## NiceBud (Aug 9, 2016)

You have it going great. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Joken (Aug 21, 2016)

The Princess want's to show her friends our garden. 

View attachment IMG_1867.JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 22, 2016)

Peak a boo,,,,lol
Nice job


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 26, 2016)

lets see those babies before you chop them---por favor


----------

